# Window Tinting Near PDC?



## louv (Aug 19, 2003)

I picking up a a Z4 M Coupe at the PDC, and then driving it across the southwest (LA, TX, NM, UT, NV, CA) in July. It's gonna be hot. 

I was considering having the windows tinted the day after I pick it up.

Question #1: Can that be arranged via my dealer & the PDC, just like I arrange for Accessory installs?

Question #2: Can anyone recommend a high quality Tint shop in the Greenville area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

louv said:


> I picking up a a Z4 M Coupe at the PDC, and then driving it across the southwest (LA, TX, NM, UT, NV, CA) in July. It's gonna be hot.
> 
> I was considering having the windows tinted the day after I pick it up.
> 
> ...


Might want to look through this thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=271650


----------



## louv (Aug 19, 2003)

cool. thanks for the pointer. (that thread is mostly about clear bra installs)

any actual post-install experience reports with window tint in the area would be fantastic.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Good question, I'm doing PDC and would want to get my car tinted as well. I haven't been able to find anywhere in Orlando that does good enough work for me to try.


----------



## louv (Aug 19, 2003)

PDC-Folk:

If I am arranging (through my local sales person) for a "Clear Protective Covering" to be installed at (near?) the PDC, can that same installer be hired to Tint my windows?


----------



## lprdlvr (May 8, 2008)

I live in that area. I have one guy who has done every car that I have ever owned, inlcluding the 7er I just got. He comes highly reagarded as one of the best around! If the PDC can't arrange something for you, PM me and I can give you this guys name and number. He is out of Spartanburg, which is just a few short miles the opposite direction of the PDC. (Greenville to the left, Spartanburg to the right) I'm sure he would be more than willing to set something up to accomodate you.


----------

